# I think I found a nest of baby rats? Help



## LightFeather (May 9, 2021)

I was out in the yard while my husband mowed. I moved a big wooden pallet box and I noticed my dogs sniffing around it, I heard a squeak and started looking around and I found this nest. I thought they were baby bunnies but I think they are baby rats. Please help. I found two out of the nest I put a glove and placed them in the nest with the others. They weren’t moving at all and but looking closely at them they are breathing, I see their bellies move. To shelter them I put a box over them with a hole for the mom. I plan on checking in on them every few hours. I’m very worried about them. One of them was bleeding by its butt, I hope the mom comes back. Last year I found a litter of mice in the bottom of a trash can and the mom was in there so I left them. When I came back the next day two of them were dead and there was one left and that poor baby was terrified. The mom rat? Kept running around and running over it so I took it and took it inside and cared for it but it died after a day or two. Can someone tell me if they believe they’re rats and what to do?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd put things back how they were before and let the mom take care of them.


----------



## LightFeather (May 9, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I'd put things back how they were before and let the mom take care of them.


 I did do that but I did not put the wooden box pallet down since it was heavy and I was scared to squish them with it. I put a cardboard box on top of them. I’m just worried about them, especially the one that had a little blood coming from it’s butt. How long should I wait to check on them? It’s 60 F degrees, I worry about them getting cold or hungry. It’s been over an hour since I checked on them.


----------



## Terry22 (Mar 9, 2021)

LightFeather said:


> I did do that but I did not put the wooden box pallet down since it was heavy and I was scared to squish them with it. I put a cardboard box on top of them. I’m just worried about them, especially the one that had a little blood coming from it’s butt. How long should I wait to check on them? It’s 60 F degrees, I worry about them getting cold or hungry. It’s been over an hour since I checked on them.


They look like wild rat babies to me. The babies should be fine for at least a day. The bellies appear white in the picture when zoomed in which would indicate they are being regularly fed and cared for up until discovery. The injured baby likely has internal injuries if he/she is bleeding from the anus and will pass away if this is the case. Sometimes the mother will unfortunately step on a baby too hard and cause internal injuries.


----------



## LightFeather (May 9, 2021)

Terry22 said:


> They look like wild rat babies to me. The babies should be fine for at least a day. The bellies appear white in the picture when zoomed in which would indicate they are being regularly fed and cared for up until discovery. The injured baby likely has internal injuries if he/she is bleeding from the anus and will pass away if this is the case. Sometimes the mother will unfortunately step on a baby too hard and cause internal injuries.


Thank you. I checked on them and they’re gone now  I hope the mom took them all and cared for them. But they’re all gone now. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

LightFeather said:


> Thank you. I checked on them and they’re gone now  I hope the mom took them all and cared for them. But they’re all gone now. Thank you for your reply!


The mother took them away to a safer place!


----------

